# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Hound, smart assistant app, SoundHound AI, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SoundHound AI, Inc.

Home page - soundhound.com/hound

youtube.com/Soundhound_Hound

facebook.com/HoundApp

----------


## Airicist

Hound - Your New Go-To-App

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Hound is a hands free way to quickly and intuitively get what you want. It’s your go-to-app that helps you get more done, instantly.

----------


## Airicist

Hound Internal Demo

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> In this video, SoundHound Inc. Founder & CEO, Keyvan Mohajer does examples of voice queries to Hound that show speed and accuracy, and the ability to handle context, detailed criteria, and other examples. Hound can’t do everything, of course, but, for users who believe that speaking to connected devices should be like how we speak normally - this shows that it’s now possible. So many of things that you used to type, tap and swipe for can now be done effortlessly by speaking. 
> 
> The technology underpinnings of Hound, all built in-house at SoundHound Inc., include the company’s Speech-to-Meaning engine. The company has also built the Houndify platform, for developers to leverage the technology and build smart, interactive voice interfaces to their own products, services, and experiences. Almost anything that is ‘connected’ can become Houndifed.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hound app: This advanced version of Siri is amazing, faintly dystopian"

by Christopher Hooton
June 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Now, Siri And Cortana Shamed By New App"

by Jay McGregor
June 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hound is the personal assistant for your complicated requests

Published on Mar 1, 2016




> This new app can find restaurants and summon you an Uber.

----------


## Airicist

Hound vs Siri

Published on Sep 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hound vs. Google Assistant

Published on Sep 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hound vs. Cortana

Published on Sep 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The new Hound

Dec 19, 2018




> With a cleaner look and powerful new features, our latest update for Hound has enhanced the voice search experience to make it even faster and easier to use.

----------

